
Kim Dotcom’s Megaupload 2.0 Will Utilize Blockchain Technology - PolBaladas
https://www.ethnews.com/kim-dotcoms-megaupload-20-will-utilize-blockchain-technology
======
quickben
There is an interesting pattern developing lately. From the numerous examples:
Lavabit relaunch now requires name/personal details on signing up for the
email.

Now the Megaupload 2.0 will add an exact record to their service.

How are all these services that praised anonymity now requiring less of it?

~~~
mike-cardwell
Lavabit now accepts Bitcoin and requires no personal information. I just
signed up without supplying a name or address and using Bitcoin.

[edit] Also worth noting that I signed up using the Tor Browser Bundle and
that there was no issue, no captchas etc.

------
Terr_
Yet another investment scam from a lifetime fraudster. Isn't he due to change
his last name again?

Hopefully his undeserved Robin-Hood glamour from government-troubles has faded
by now.

~~~
disordinary
I don't know, Megaupload and mega.co.nz are and were legitimate products and
services. Surely a fraudster who was after investment scams wouldn't actually
deliver products?

~~~
Terr_
One of the few advertised products he's ever delivered, really. There's a
decent writeup [0] for some of his past run-ins with the law and crazy claims.
Come to think of it, there are some Trumpesque parallels.

[https://www.wired.com/2012/01/kim-dotcom/](https://www.wired.com/2012/01/kim-
dotcom/)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Didn't he already create a Megaupload successor, i.e. mega.co.nz?

~~~
citrusui
Yes, but he resigned in 2013 (the same year MEGA was launched) in order to
focus on his political career[0]. Bill Liu, who had some control over MEGA,
was arrested in November, a couple of months ago[1].

[0]: [http://geeksnack.com/mega-founder-reveals-bill-liu-5th-
most-...](http://geeksnack.com/mega-founder-reveals-bill-liu-5th-most-wanted-
in-china-controls-mega/)

[1]: [http://i.stuff.co.nz/auckland/local-news/national-
news/86407...](http://i.stuff.co.nz/auckland/local-news/national-
news/86407030/Fugitive-Chinese-businessman-living-in-New-Zealand-for-15-years-
arrested-in-China)

------
RichardHeart
tldr; He has his own implementation of lightning network called "bitcache" and
plans to use it as a payment method on his file sharing system. This seems
more like a marketing piece for megaupload 2 than it does an interesting
article on technology use.

------
Tree1993
sia coin will encrypt your data before upload and it's totally
blockchain—based.

[http://sia.tech/](http://sia.tech/)

~~~
alecco
Not open source like Storj. I hate nodejs but I'm not running a proprietary
binary on something so important for my privacy and security.

~~~
nemo1618
Sia is 100% open source:
[https://github.com/NebulousLabs/Sia](https://github.com/NebulousLabs/Sia)

------
forrestthewoods
He made $300,000,000.00 off MegaUpload off the backs of actual content
creators. He knowingly and willingly broke the law. He's scum and he deserves
to rot in jail.

</UnpopularOpinion>

~~~
deftnerd
It's an unpopular opinion because it's childishly simplistic.

You could say the same thing about the internet providers, where streaming
media of copyrighted content consists of the majority of their traffic.

The providers do not know what streams are valid or invalid, and we do not
want them to have the ability or right to monitor all of our internet traffic
to determine that.

They know that many of their users are likely streaming or downloading media
from sources that do not compensate the content creators. But they also know
that if they start identifying that, then they'll start being liable.

Kim Dotcom was in the same situation. He knew that people on his platform were
likely using it for file storage of files they didn't own the distribution
rights to or own a license to have a personal copy of.

He was legally been unable to start going through those and removing access
(unless reported through a DMCA-like-mechanism) because then he would be
moderating his platform and that opens him up to liability if his moderation
tactics are not 100% effective.

Safe Harbor provisions are important and he was trying to keep them in place
for his service.

~~~
agumonkey
Sad part is for people who used it extensively for legitimate purposes and
lost important data. Even businesses.

~~~
atomical
I have never heard of a business using Mega.

~~~
agumonkey
People stored important data, they used megaupload as a "liable" service, not
as a toy file sharing for unpaid stuff.

The fact that it was raided and destroyed without a warning made these
customer backup disappear overnight.

